# SMS



## nightmare (25. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

möchte evtl. eine Anwendung schreiben, welche das SMS senden über eine WebSeite ermöglichen soll. Dabei soll der Text und Telnr. in die Anwendung selbst hineingeschrieben werden und die Anwendung soll die Daten in die SMS-Dienst WebSeite eintragen und verschicken. Wie kann man dabei vorgehen?


----------



## HoaX (26. Mrz 2010)

Sich erstmal was besorgen worüber man die SMS absetzen kann, dann macht man ne Webseite uns versendet die SMS .... was für eine Antwort erwartest du?!


----------



## Atze (26. Mrz 2010)

ich hab es so verstanden, als wolle er nur felder auf der bereits exsitierenden page füllen und abschicken. oder?

HttpClient - HttpClient Features


----------



## tobi193 (27. Mrz 2010)

Zum SMS versenden brauchst du ein SMS Gateway (z.B. Smstrade.de - SMS Gateway - SMS Massenversand - ab 1,6 Cent <-- gibts sicher auch noch günstiger).
Das kannst du dann einfach mit einem Seitenaufruf mit GET-Parametern ansprechen.


----------



## nightmare (28. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

genau nur nur felder auf der bereits exsitierenden page füllen und abschicken.


----------



## nightmare (28. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

muss man "HttpClient - HttpClient Features" von Apache verwenden? Gibt es direkt von Java aus keine direkte Möglichkeit sowas zu realisieren?


----------



## Atze (28. Mrz 2010)

Sending a POST Request Using a URL | Example Depot


----------



## Gast2 (28. Mrz 2010)

nightmare hat gesagt.:


> genau nur nur felder auf der bereits exsitierenden page füllen und abschicken.



quark ... da gibt es auch vom Anbieter eine API ... bei smstrade.de habe ich jetzt auf die schnelle nichts gesehen ... selber setze ich smskaufen.de ein und die haben eine einfache Web-API ... kann sein das die API von smstrade.de ebenfalls (wie smskaufen.de) im Kundenmenü zu finden ist


----------



## guenni81 (29. Mrz 2010)

http://www.smstrade.de/pdf/SMS-Gateway_HTTP_API_v2.pdf


----------



## Andre_B (3. Apr 2010)

Hey,

kennt jemand die API-Beschreibung für den SMS-Service von GMX? Ich hatte einen Weg gesucht, meine 100 monatl. Frei-SMS via GMX über ein Programm verschicken zu können (JavaMicroEdition). Meine einzige Lösung war es dann, die http-Requests nacheinander abzusetzen, d.h. bei GMX einloggen,Cookie speichern und das Formular zum SMS-Senden zu finden. Das ist natürlich ziemlicher overhead, daher wäre eine Beschreibung der API, die wohl auch der GMX-SMS-Manager (Windows-Programm) benutzt, sehr hilfreich. Vielen Dank.

@nightmare: wenn du den passenden SMS-Anbieter gefunden hast, aber keine API hast, sondern dich durch automatische Logins/Seitenaufrufe durchhangeln musst, einfach bei mir melden. Ich hab mich da erst vor paar Tagen durchgefitzt


----------

